# RIP Pretzel



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

My first ever betta was named Pretzel. I loved him so much.  RIP to him. <3


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So sorry. Love the name. So cute.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

His fins were "knotted" like a pretzel so I named him Pretzel.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That is a really cute name. I'm sorry for your loss ... RIP Pretzel.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Cute name! Sorry for your loss *Hugs*


----------

